# The Bardot



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Wanted to wait until she was finished, but one part is somewhere between Sydney and Brisbane and I wanted to ride her this weekend, so had to use the only seatpost that I have that will fit.
I give to you the Bardot (Nordest Bardino).
Basically everything that was on my Banshee Prime has moved straight across, except that I either needed a 31.6mm dropper, or I used a 31.6-30.9 shim). Being a tight-arse, I elected for the $10 shim over the $200 dropper (plus the X-Fusion HiLo is a match for my X-Fusion Trace fork). I may also drop down to a 40mm stem from the 50m I have currently.
An easy build and everyone who has seen her in the flesh remarks on the beautiful blue.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Very nice! Nordest, this is the company from Tenerife right? Tenerife was my second home when I was a kid and during my formative years, always wanted to go back there with a bike as the scene is supposed to be pretty good there now...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Just J said:


> Very nice! Nordest, this is the company from Tenerife right? Tenerife was my second home when I was a kid and during my formative years, always wanted to go back there with a bike as the scene is supposed to be pretty good there now...


Correct.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Got her out for a shakedown ride.
Very nice.
Longer fork and slacker head angle will take some time to get used to, and I am not sure that the DHR is the right tyre for my local conditions. Longer top tube also made the handling feel different especially when trying to pop the front end up over obstacles.
I also think that I have my fork pressure too high. Erred on the side of higher pressure with 25% sag, so can reduce that a bit.
Dropper post will also help to get back behind the seat on the drops.

That said, she behaved very well for a first ride with no real surprises.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Very nice! She looks long & lean.  What length stem you running?
=sParty


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Very nice! She looks long & lean.  What length stem you running?
> =sParty


Currently have a 50mm on her, but waiting on a 40mm to try.
Geometry is designed around a 40mm stem according to their website.


----------



## BlackSheep01 (Oct 20, 2011)

TR said:


> Wanted to wait until she was finished, but one part is somewhere between Sydney and Brisbane and I wanted to ride her this weekend, so had to use the only seatpost that I have that will fit.
> I give to you the Bardot (Nordest Bardino).
> Basically everything that was on my Banshee Prime has moved straight across, except that I either needed a 31.6mm dropper, or I used a 31.6-30.9 shim). Being a tight-arse, I elected for the $10 shim over the $200 dropper (plus the X-Fusion HiLo is a match for my X-Fusion Trace fork). I may also drop down to a 40mm stem from the 50m I have currently.
> An easy build and everyone who has seen her in the flesh remarks on the beautiful blue.


Beautiful bike. I'm looking at a Nordest too, but I'm waffling between the ML and the L sizes given the overlapping geo chart. What size did you end up getting and how tall are you?
Thanks


----------



## BacDoc (May 31, 2011)

Sick bike bro!

You right about dropper post, nice options especially on hardtail.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Looking for anyone that has a little bit of time in the Nordest Bardino to give their impressions. Also curious if it has a threaded bb.


----------

